# Guess what I did this week.....



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

I was totally taken by surprise Mon. morning when I got a call from the school district asking me if I could sub (assisting) at the Early Learning Center. Last school year I couldn't do it, nor this past semester because I didn't have a car available to me. I share it with my son, and he had needed it for school. I also was still on my Diflucan and a little unstable with my IBS. I haven't taken the Diflucan for about 3 wks. and have been managing okay now (cross your fingers). I seem to have my system under somewhat control by still avoiding food allergens and laying low on too many sugars. Also, since I can get very constipated, I have to balance the fiber, magnesium, healthy oils, and fluids, as well as balance exercise and relaxation time. Anyway, I got to take care of babies and toddlers (children from Strive Program teen parents). It was only four hours. The next day my legs were so sore, because I wasn't used to getting up and down off the floor all the time with the kids. They also called on Tuesday to sub at a grade school for ELL (Hispanic children). I only know a little Spanish, but they were desperate for anyone to help out. It was an all day assignment, so I wasn't sure I could handle it (after all, I hadn't worked in 7 yrs!) but I thought I would try anyway.I found out that "Recess" is not one of my favorite "subjects" anymore! Mostly because it was so darn cold and windy out there (it was 5 degrees F. on the thermometer when I got home, which definitely would have made it a below zero temp). I have borderline Raynaud's syndrome so my hands and feet were like ice and it also made my fibro really flare up. I tensed my muscles up so much when I was shivering out there for 15 minutes that I felt the exhaustion and pain all over as soon as I got inside. I even felt light-headed and nauseated, but I made it through for two more class periods. I was a basket case when I got home and went to bed early, as I did the night before. They don't give you much warning and I have about an hour notice before I have to be there. Not a good start of a day. I have to wash up, and try and get something in me with little time to loosen up, exercise, or even eat the way I should (I only brought a snack because they didn't tell me it was an all-day assignment). Today, I was relieved that they didn't call me. I had such abdominal pain stabbing into my rectum because of tensing up the day before and not eating properly. (If you have had a flexable sigmoid without any medication, that is what the pain was like.) I was just so backed up with gas and stool I could hardly walk or stand up straight when the pain came. It all worked out after a few agonizing hours though.I am going to try and get to bed early now, and get up early so I have more time in case they call. Anyway, it's good to be able to say I can make a little money on the side and do something that I enjoy that is not too taxing like nursing was. I even get to sit down!I may have to say that I can't do recess when it is so cold like this. I don't know. What do you think? I dread the thought of going through that again. I just wouldn't get as many assignments. My husband just got a raise, so that helps. I am really so fortunate. I don't know how some of you make it. I really don't.UM


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Unmoulded..I respect the fact you gave an effort to help out with the children..I once held a teaching position with potenial drop out students before I took a job with law enforcement. Both are rewarding. As far as making it each day..you take it one day at a time. Sometimes I have felt like finding a corner and curling up, but where would that get me but further behind and terribly kinked up







I think if it is something that you want to do to renew your self esteem,(which everyone sick or not should do including myself) you should speak to each school administrator and explain your condition. I am sure as much as schools are in need of subs, they will work with you, and try to put you in a more comfortable work enviroment, like P.E.














 Actually, there is always a need for special classes..such as reading. That couldn't be very stressful. Just be honest. My policy is "honesty is the best policy." One can never go wrong telling the truth. And if not...the ole' handcuffs are applied!


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i think its great UM.way to go!







its something ive been thinking alot about lately,like rowe says,its an esteam issue,for me anyway.good for you.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks rowe and squrts. You are certainly right. It is an esteem issue. I am reluctant to tell anyone about my problems because I believe that is why I didn't get hired for the last job I applied for. They didn't trust that I could handle the job and thought maybe it would be too much for me. I think some people think less of you and that perhaps you are just going to be a complainer and a liability. I used to be a very hard worker that took pride in my work ethic. Face it, there is no pride in being chronically ill. If I had it any other way, I would gladly have my health back and be working than to be staying at home. I guess we just have to do the best with what we've got. UM


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

i was once told to go ahead and be honest about my health when applying for a job...WRONG!!i dont believe they even gave me a second look after hearing about it.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

UnMoulded, glad to hear that you were able to do some subwork. Now only if it was in the summer time. The darn cold has been wreaking havoc on my back and I'm so tired when I come in from the cold. I can't imagine how stiff you got from standing out there. Can you wear extra layers or better yet, see if someone can cover for you during recess. I think being honest with a employer is the best policy. If they ask, I would tell them that you do have a condition called fibromyalgia and that you have it under control, but the cold and wind does make it flare up, so if they could find someone else to do the recess and you can do other stuff in return.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

That is a better approach weener! Great idea. Well, did you get your cold weather back I sent?







It snowed here in North Georgia all day Thurday, and didn't stick around. I was really sad that it didn't stick. I LOVE snow, but not cold wind and rain. It hurts to bad.







I am pretty much over my flare up from painting. By the way, do you think the fumes from the paint can cause flare ups? Someone recently suggested that it could. What's your opinion? Stay warm


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Good for you, UM.







Just be sure not to overdo it.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Rowe, it's not nice to fool Weener







you have to keep the cold weather for yourself. I don't want it.







We had a 2 day reprieve from the cold and then it came back with a fury. Not a lot of snow, but high winds and cold. To answer your question about paint fumes stirring up the fm. I'm not sure about that one. I have noticed over the years that I am sensitive to a lot of smells. Since sinusitis seems to be a common complaint among fm'ers I wouldn't be surprised if the smell of certain paints would give headaches. I don't like strong perfumes, smoke, and the worst is CLR. The calcium, lime, rust cleaner sent me into an asthma attack. So I stay away from certain cleaners. I find that if I paint, I have to do it when I can open some windows. Even in the winter, I would open the windows a crack or have a fan going. I find for me the motion of moving my arm up and down with the roller the hardest on my fm. Anything repetitious is hard on me. A couple of years ago I used a hammer for a good part of the day and boy did I pay for it. I know my sister used a very strong primer on her walls and when I went to visit her I started getting a headache almost instantly. I asked her what the smell was and she told me it was this industrial primer she used to cover up smoke stains. I'd like to hear what others have to say about this.Sorry for getting off the subject UnMoulded. UnMoulded didn't you celebrate a birthday recently? Happy Birthday


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

Weener, we had a nice 45 degree day today







(Not rubbing it in)







Ok...you can send me just a little more cold weather, I really would love to ride a sled down a hill or two.. I noticed you have been around since 2000 on the board. This is encouraging to me. I have learned so much from everyone. I hope someone can inform us about fumes from paint,etc. I had an awful flare that lingered longer than usual. I really think it had something to do with it. Hope you had a lovely Canadian day!


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

45*? Oh, I wish. It's been so cold here. Below zero. Brrrrr. Can't wait until spring.I'm very sensitive to smells. My family thinks I'm a nut case when it comes to smells. I can smell stuff that noone else can!Whew! Weener----I would have had such a monster headache if I would have had to smell that strong primer. Not a good thing for anyone to breathe in.I'm allergic to a lot of perfumes. I am miserable when I go somewhere and women have perfume on. Especially the stronger scents.And those candle shops. Forget it. I walk in one of those shops and I'm sneezing before I get 10 ft. in the door. I was invited to a couple of those candlelight home parties and I had to leave because I was so miserable. The girl had all these different candles lit all over the place and the scents were so overpowering. Rowe2-----Weener has actually been a member of the BB longer than 2000. We had to re-register when Jeff switched to a different server or whatever he changed a while back. Weener has been here for as long as I have--probably a little longer. Let's see......I believe it's about 6 years, maybe longer. Am I right, Weener?


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Yes, Rowe, did you say 45 degrees. I'm envious







You are right Feisty, we are both oldies, but goodies. I actually joined the Parkview Board in l997 when I got my computer. I typed in fibromyalgia and it brought up Parkview. Then in 2000 we received a message saying that Parkview was shutting down and Jeff was taking over the fm board. Which I was very happy to read. Jeff was very kind to take on the fm board. I remember talking to him the first time we had a chatnite. I was trying to figure out how to use the voice component of the chat. I could hear Lynne & Jeff talking, but I couldn't get mine to work.I find that I've made good friends on this board and they are not only friends, but they are family. Who else would understand what I go through except someone who has it. The most I've been away from this board was a week last summer when I went on holidays. I missed it and everyone so much.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Thanks Weener and Feisty. Good advice. I think it is the approach I may end up taking. Maybe I should just say, I can't lift over 20#s and can't go out side if it's 20 degrees with the windchill factor. I have a doctors excuse for the first, and maybe I can get a doctor excuse for the second. I had a great birthday Weener. Thanks for remembering. I have a confession to make. I am terrible at looking at those birthday threads. I am really sorry if I missed yours, plus I have a bad memory so







to you too! When is it?Your way older than me Weener (online that is)







. I didn't get hooked up until '98.Rowe, do you live anywhere near K9MOM? I think she lives around there. She said it is a great place for retirement. We've thought about checking it out (between there and Carolinas). I'm probably just dreaming again though. I can't stand the smell of petro products (especially hate filling up the car). I have to stain and varnish the woodwork now since the new windows have been put in, and I am not looking forward to that either. I also am going to have the paint the walls first. It is much too cold to take the mouldings outside. Even opening the windows for too long will be uncomfortable. We barely have double-digits here now, and it is supposed to go down further. I always dress warmly (three layers) this time of year. It is a pain, plus puts a few pounds on my girlish figure







.


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

UnMoulded, I just have a thing about birthdays. I usually remember the month and sometimes the date and sometimes both.







So how old are you now, 29????My birthday is near the end of October. Which means I will be 46 this year, but everyone knows that 4+6 = 10. So I'll only be 10 this year.


----------

